# Todd's getting Snipped!



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Tomarrow is the big day.  
He goes in at 7am for his snippin' and chippin'..he has a retained canine so he may be getting that pulled as well. 
Wish him luck!! 
Evan goes in at 1pm for his Vet check/booster shots and so I'll update on Todd after his appointment.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll be thinking of Todd tomorrow. Hope the surgery goes well and that he recovers quickly... but not too quickly!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck to Todd tomorrow!!! I bet Evan will miss him while he is at the vets!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck and prayers for a speedy recovery, Todd!! Don't forget to have the onsie handy....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck Todd Get well soon!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing Todd good luck at the vet's tomorrow and a healthy, speedy recovery!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wishing sweet Todd an unventful surgery and an easy recovery. Good luck today!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Good luck with your snipage Todd!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck today Todd.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

All the best to little Todd today! I hope you all rest well tonight once he's back home with you.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd's out of surgery and doing great. 
There were no complications and he gets to come home in a couple of hours. 
They have him all doped up at the moment...I can't wait to see him..I miss my baby boy!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Eva, I'm glad it's over and I hope he will recover fast. I was thrilled to walk in the vet's office to get Cicero...that's a great visit. Hopefully Todd won't lick and I'm sure he will sleep a lot tonight and tomorrow. Keep us posted and give him a kiss from Cicero.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eva, glad to hear the surgery went well! Hope Todd doesn't feel too bad!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad to hear it's over and went well. 

Take care!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So glad that Todd did well. Hope you guys have a good night tonight!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear all went well. I'm sure he'll be his old self in no time.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, so glad it went well. I have to get Gracie spayed soon...not looking forward to that day!!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd's home and doing great! He's still pretty sleepy. I'm so grateful for his onsie! It's working really well so far at keeping him from his incision. 
It took him 5 minutes of turning in circles before he tried laying down...he must be pretty sore because he was trying to lay with his upper body on a pillow and his hind end up in the air. ound: I wish that I would have thought to take a picture...it was so funny. 
Thanks for all of the well wishes for my little guy :hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad to read that Todd's home and doing well!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So glad that Todd did well. He will be more like himself today!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd is definately more like himself today..lol
He won't hold still. How exactly do you keep a six month old puppy still I wonder?? 
He and Evan have been wrestling all morning and Todd even executed a RLH after his morning walk. I keep checking his stitches to make sure that they are still intact..no damage yet but I'm a little worried about his energy level. It's way to high for the day after surgery! 
They pulled his retained canine for me and sent it home in a vial..it's HUGE!! I can't believe how long the root is! 
I love my Vet...the total for neuter,chipping,pulling his tooth and a dose of revolution was $122.13 :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eva, you might have to keep him crated or in an expen if he won't hold still enough. It's great that he is doing so well, but too much activity can really be detrimental if he pulls out any stitches. Also, are you giving him any pain medication? If you are, and he he is acting like he is not in pain, I would stop the medication. Sometimes pain is good as it can make him realize that he can't be running around like normal.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope, no meds. He hasn't acted like he needs any and so I haven't given them to him. he's sleeping on the sofa now. I'll try to slow him down


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Eva said:


> Todd is definately more like himself today..lol
> He won't hold still. How exactly do you keep a six month old puppy still I wonder??
> He and Evan have been wrestling all morning and Todd even executed a RLH after his morning walk. I keep checking his stitches to make sure that they are still intact..no damage yet but I'm a little worried about his energy level. It's way to high for the day after surgery!
> They pulled his retained canine for me and sent it home in a vial..it's HUGE!! I can't believe how long the root is!
> I love my Vet...the total for neuter,chipping,pulling his tooth and a dose of revolution was $122.13 :biggrin1:


LOL! Same thing happened with Sophie. She never needed her meds and bounced right back. I couldn't keep her down so I just let her go and kept checking the stitches!:thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm thrilled to read Todd is doing well after his neuter Eva. That is great news. Sounds like he is bouncing back fairly quick....:whoo: He'll be a new guy in no time!!!:thumb:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So glad Todd is acting like himself. Brady never missed a step after his neuter. Now, I think I may have to move to WA with vet bills like that. Let's just say I spend that on a regular visit. My vet is pricey.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Glad Todd's surgery went well!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

It's good to know he did so well. I agree with the others. Try to crate him a little, or put him in a room where he's not as likely to run and jump.
Gina


----------

